# Don't Rely on the Chip



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Texas dog in tug-of-love after being found roaming the streets of Washington state - Houston Chronicle

I'm sure there's more to the story than is told here, and it's not clear whether the first shelter didn't scan or didn't find the chip, but this is why you shouldn't count on the microchip. It's a great help, but not a guarantee.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Maggie - that's scary! I was getting in my car after a doctor visit a couple of months ago and a little dog was running all alone towards a major intersection. I called him and he came right to me, no collar, no tags. It was just a few miles from my house so I took him to the animal hospital near me and they tried and tried to find his chip with several different readers, but couldn't. They said sometimes the chip will "travel" and then they are hard to locate but they would keep trying. I stopped by the next day and luckily, they used a different type of scanner and were able to locate the owner. That scared me so the next time I went to the vet, I had them check my babies and Lou and Dallas were good but Nola's was a bit harder to scan.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is scary! I feel so bad for the people that rescued him, but am very happy for the original owners. I bet they're overjoyed to have him back. I just wonder what that little guy is feeling?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is all too common  . Sometimes they aren't scanned for chips, sometimes they can't be read, sometimes owners don't register them &/or keep them updated with the right contact info. Our Vet told me about about a dog that was chipped before being shipped to its new home. When the dog arrived at the new location, the chip could not be read. Very discouraging. I called our Animal Control recently to have them pick up a deceased Yorkie (killed by a car). I found out that animals that aren't in the road are picked up by our Dept. Of transportation and then "disposed of"... They are not scanned for a chip, so the family may never know what has happened. Also it's important to remember that "chips" aren't common knowledge to a lot of folks. It's too risky to assume that the person who finds your pet will even know that they need to scan it for some tiny little device. Oh and it's not even standardized practice to scan pets at all Vet offices, so don't assume they will. 

I'm not saying not to get a chip, I really believe they are awesome (I just reunited a dog a couple of weeks ago because of its micro-chip). I just think people put too much trust in them. Be sure to also have tags and maybe a tracking device also.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Edit: Just re-read my post above and wanted to clarify. The Yorkie that we found that had been killed by a car was never actually picked up by the Transportation Dept. Since it was still on the side of the road after several hours, we decided to lay it to rest. It's a long story, but the owners were located and the pet was buried on their property. My point to the above post about that was simply that all too often pets who have been deceased are not scanned for chips - so tags are a great back up plan also.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

My son found a stray kitten that was hanging around his house. He took him to the vet and no chip was found so he decided to keep him. He got his vaccinations had him neutered, took him back to vet later for his final shots and the vet found the chip he had all along. He said when the vet tech checked originally she must have missed it. I think the vet felt bad about the mistake and actually asked my son what he wanted to do. My son decided it wouldn't be right not to notify the original owners so they were notified and wanted the kitten back. Unfortunately a year later he found out the kitty went missing again.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

All four of mine are chipped but several months ago I decided that might not be enough. I know several older folks who are not even aware of micro chips. I made collars for mine with a flat tag on it which gives their name, my name and both home phone and cell phone numbers. It helps to make me feel a bit better should they ever escape:thumbsup:

I do not use the collars to attach their leashes. They wear harnesses for walks.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

luvsmalts said:


> My son found a stray kitten that was hanging around his house. He took him to the vet and no chip was found so he decided to keep him. He got his vaccinations had him neutered, took him back to vet later for his final shots and the vet found the chip he had all along. He said when the vet tech checked originally she must have missed it. I think the vet felt bad about the mistake and actually asked my son what he wanted to do. My son decided it wouldn't be right not to notify the original owners so they were notified and wanted the kitten back. Unfortunately a year later he found out the kitty went missing again.


I am wondering. When the original owners took the kitty back did they reimburse your son for the vet expenses ?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

lynda said:


> All four of mine are chipped but several months ago I decided that might not be enough. I know several older folks who are not even aware of micro chips. I made collars for mine with a flat tag on it which gives their name, my name and both home phone and cell phone numbers. It helps to make me feel a bit better should they ever escape:thumbsup:
> 
> I do not use the collars to attach their leashes. They wear harnesses for walks.
> 
> View attachment 199722


Do you leave the collar on them all the time ? When we are out, Charlie always has his harness on with tags. He also is microchipped and had the vet check his chip last time we were there. At home he does not wear anything and that might be a mistake. I bought a collar a while ago but it is kind of bulky and stiff so I did not put it on him. Where did you get the flat tag from ?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maggieh said:


> Texas dog in tug-of-love after being found roaming the streets of Washington state - Houston Chronicle
> 
> I'm sure there's more to the story than is told here, and it's not clear whether the first shelter didn't scan or didn't find the chip, but this is why you shouldn't count on the microchip. It's a great help, but not a guarantee.


This is so sad for both families. But after 7 years I would have left the dog with this family especially if I have 2 other dogs to love.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> Do you leave the collar on them all the time ? When we are out, Charlie always has his harness on with tags. He also is microchipped and had the vet check his chip last time we were there. At home he does not wear anything and that might be a mistake. I bought a collar a while ago but it is kind of bulky and stiff so I did not put it on him. Where did you get the flat tag from ?


Yes, all the time. I am a neurotic. I went through many scenarios in my head that could possibly happen and decided to play it doubly safe with an ID tag but hanging tags scare me on the little ones so luckily I found these.

This is the web site I ordered the tags from.
Boomerang Pet Tags: Guaranteed to last. Mailed today, Free Shipping.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lynda said:


> All four of mine are chipped but several months ago I decided that might not be enough. I know several older folks who are not even aware of micro chips. I made collars for mine with a flat tag on it which gives their name, my name and both home phone and cell phone numbers. It helps to make me feel a bit better should they ever escape:thumbsup:
> 
> I do not use the collars to attach their leashes. They wear harnesses for walks.
> 
> View attachment 199722


I do the same thing, collars are only for tags. 1-We have a county dog license, which can be traced to us during business hours, we also stamped our name and mobile numbers and pet's name on the county dog license in case pet is found on week end when court house isn't open..... 

2- I have custom tags made with our mobile numbers and pet's name..

3- I have a tag from the chip maker with info to call, plus

4- I made an extra tag with chip maker's number, chip number and our mobile phone numbers for contact.

5- I also have a rabies tag with our vet's name and number and if pet is ever found injured to take them to the vet and we'd take care of it...

We did everything I can think of . chip and multiple metal tags with info. and am seriously considering a tattoo possibly with info to be traced back to us...

When my step son's dog got lose in Montana in the snow, all those tags helped ID her and I paid them to chip her while they had her before paying to bring her back...

Once in Naples Florida, Emily got out of our store and went to the place where I take her to potty, near a restaurant, someone found her and called my mobile while we were all looking for her and reached me..

I think it helps to have the pet's name so they won't be as scared when lost...
Plus all those tags jingle and make noise so you can her them...Lol!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Metal pet ID tags are easy to make, you can buy the blanks and a metal stamp kit for about $20 and make multiple tags with info...
I make my own , very simple but it's a good thing to have a lot of info on all the tags you can.
If you can stamp a little info on rabies tag, county dog license or a custom tag, you have plenty of resources covered ,in case one of those tags comes off...


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> I am wondering. When the original owners took the kitty back did they reimburse your son for the vet expenses ?


Yes they did, I was glad they did what was right.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I never thought to tag Bella. I always use a harness and not a collar bc I know it's not good for small dogs to walk with on a leash. However this is a good eye opener in case she get's lost. I have her microchipped but now I will also have an ID tag. Thanks for this helpful information! Definitely saving pups from not being returned in case of a microchip fail. Thanks again


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm waiting for the day that they make a GPS device that never needs a charge, a small harmless and internal like "find my iPhone or Android" for dogs. 

Until then Bentley wears a tag with his name and my phone number and microchip info. He also wears a Furcode QR tag. Its a small tag with a QR code on the front that can be scanned with any smartphone. If a smartphone isn't available there's a url. I filled out his entire profile 
Name, Photo, Breed, Contact info (I have about 3 different contacts set up), Address, Vet Info, Health Info (vaccinations), Rabies info, Microchip Brand and #, What he eats and how much, My Facebook, Instagram and Twitter, Pet Insurance Info & Policy Number.

I also paid an extra $5 for an alert service by Furcode in the event that he runs off they will blast his info in my area and the surrounding areas on Facebook, and Twitter.
Here's what some of his profile looks like, I couldn't screen cap the entire thing.


None of these methods are 100%, but I figure between, his tag, FurCode tag, and microchip that one of those will work until I figure out how to make safe implantable GPS for dogs. All of the ones currently on the market are too big for a small dog and need to be charged at least once a week and can be removed (if a thief wanted too)

The Furcode is supposed to replace his regular tag but I like having just one basic one and the Furcode. I also like the jingle of the two small tags because its like indoor GPS. Quiet = Trouble

Some people probably aren't familiar with QR codes so hopefully someone who isn't would type in his url. I figured it was $7.00, it can't hurt and there are no other fees involved and they have tons of styles and colors. 

_(I'm not trying to sell nor do I have any affiliation with FurCode, I did do a brief review of the tag on my YouTube channel the title is FurCode Scan Em but it's mixed in with my regular daily vlog after the 4:20 mark vlog. I'm not trying to promote my channel here. but I thought I'd link that episode in case someone is interested in the tag, I need to make a separate videos about Bentley's stuff)._


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I recently found a cat breakaway collar that is perfet to hold Maggie's tags. The collar is totally adjustable and doesn't mat her fur. She uses a harness for whenever she travels or goes for walks but I keep this collar on her while inside. She doesn't try to run out the door, but you never know. She is also chipped. Here's a link to the website. Scroll down to the breakaway collar. Adjustable Cat Safety Collar


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Having an embroidery machine is a wonderful thing. I made all of mine different colored collars--blue, green, pink, yellow, black, red, orange--with their name and my cell number on it. They really look cute. Today everyone is wearing a pink collar, and Kelsey & Frankie have pink scrunchies in their topknots! When Tanner & I go for a walk in the mornings, his harness has one of those tags with my name, his name, city/state, & cell # on it. And when we travel they wear a harness with the name tag on it in addition to the decorative collar. This is in addition to the microchips. I worry about a tree falling on the house and the dogs getting out, I worry about me getting hit by a car when we walk, I worry about all kinds of things and want to make "doggone" sure whoever finds my dogs can get them back to me.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Marti it looks like you've just found yourself another custom item for all of us to beg for .... your personalized collars and harnesses  !


----------

